# Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if there is a thread on this yet, but anywho. The first trailer is out! We can discuss about the trailers right? -didn't see it in the rules-

Bush & Blair @ gay bar


*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't exactly show much. But we see Bellatrix, some of the DA members, and Snape doing Occulemency with Harry.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2006)

THEY CUT OUT THE FUCKING THESTRALS


----------



## Shizor (Nov 18, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> THEY CUT OUT THE FUCKING THESTRALS



wait... how can you tell?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2006)

I've seen other trailers.

They flew to London on brooms: Harry; Luna; Neville; Ron; Hermione and Ginny.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2006)

^

Oh... mind giving us the link please?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2006)

Bush & Blair @ gay bar


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 18, 2006)

You can show a bigger trailer in the movie Happy Feet.


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2006)

No thestrals they phail

Belatrix = Helena Bonham Carter = *teh <3*


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 18, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> I've seen other trailers.
> 
> They flew to London on brooms: Harry; Luna; Neville; Ron; Hermione and Ginny.





you sure that wasn't the group that took Harry to the Headquarters? You know Mad-eye, Tonks, Lupin, etc...........


----------



## Rori (Nov 18, 2006)

> THEY CUT OUT THE FUCKING THESTRALS



those bastards. They always cut out the best stuff. They better not fuck this movie up, it was one of the best books.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Why did they cut out the thestrals?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 18, 2006)

Ah man, they cut out the invisible horse things? Ah well, this book is longer than the last one, expect alot more to get cut out .


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 18, 2006)

lol, this is making me all fangirly I can't wait till this come out. When's it suppose to debut summer 2007? Anyway I remember that in the 5th book Harry was all angsty 90% of the time, wonder if Daniel will be like that in the movie.


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2006)

How could they have cut those out? Those a big part of the movie!


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sakura-Chan said:


> How could they have cut those out? Those a big part of the movie!



The same way they cut out the fuckin Quiditch matches  in 3 and 4. Man that pissed me off, especially the one in Azkaban. That was the best quiditch match in the whole series .


----------



## Undomiel (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link!
Wouh this is gonna be awesome, it seems pictures are great! I can't wait, if they cut the thestrals (welln they didn't show them in the other films) is not the worst thing it's annoying but hmmm. 
I really hate when they cut the marauders map story! No-one told Harry (or viewers) it was his father and friends map! That was stupid!


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 19, 2006)

I didn't like the 5th book alot mainly because Harry was such a whiny little bitch.

In his defence though, he was 15.  And being 15 sucks.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 19, 2006)

Harry gets his first kiss. It's a big turning point. ^^


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 19, 2006)

Yey, looks like a good'un


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> you sure that wasn't the group that took Harry to the Headquarters? You know Mad-eye, Tonks, Lupin, etc...........



If it was, why would Harry be visible and would they be streaking along a river and a boat if stealth was priority?


----------



## Molekage (Nov 19, 2006)

meh... that trailer didn't strike any keys for me. order of the phoenix was a book i thought was subpar, and from this trailer, i think this movie will be subpar too.

i'm expecting a watered down cliffnotes version of ootp, like they did with gof


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 19, 2006)

Are there any HQ or even MQ versions of the teasers? I made that plural, as apparently there is more than one, as I thought there was just the one I saw on YT. I saw one last night on there but it was very LQ and it was hard to make out what was going on...


----------



## Brandt (Nov 20, 2006)

HQ trailer:


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 20, 2006)

As excited as I am for this movie, I know it's not going to be *that* good.
I mean, GOF was basically half of the book, super long and still felt rushed!
And OotP was longer than GOF.
So, I'm excited but scared for this movie..


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 21, 2006)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> As excited as I am for this movie, I know it's not going to be *that* good.
> I mean, GOF was basically half of the book, super long and still felt rushed!
> And OotP was longer than GOF.
> So, I'm excited but scared for this movie..



I'm pretty much with you on that. They cut out alotta shit from the 4th book, and like you said, the 5th one is longer. But since there's less action in this one, maybe they'll be able to leave in more.

But regardless, alot of shit's gonna get cut.


----------



## Iria (Nov 21, 2006)

Man! If they cut the thestrals, that is teh suck.

The rest looks good though.

Kinda digging the shorter hair...


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 21, 2006)

I may see it. The last movie with Voldemort is what made me like parts of it...He has a great actor and he seems to be a central part of this story so I'll give it a shot.

I've never read the books btw.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 21, 2006)

This looks like it'll be good. I only say this because I'm partial to the book, and even though I'm expecting them to cut stuff out, I'm hoping they'll keep the essentials in.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 21, 2006)

trailer sucks but the movie looks awesome


----------



## Iria (Nov 22, 2006)

thestral question answered:


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2006)

What the fuck? They even changed the writing on Harry's hand.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2006)

Trailer was pretty short if you ask me. Looks more darker but seeing the fourth one I doubt they will add everything on the trailer. But it looks good.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 22, 2006)

i just saw this behind the scenes thing and it said they WILL have threstals, how much they're in i dunno but they are in


----------



## Rori (Nov 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that makes sense, seeing as Harry first saw the thestrals when he'd just left the train, and he saw them in class when Hagrid showed him. 

 So I guess we can see them after all.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 22, 2006)

I think in the trailer they might've showed some thestrals. And they're gonna do Harry X Cho Chang which surprises me. I hope they do the cafe scene.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2006)

No matter how good some of the movies have been, the books still pwn them with massive damage.


----------



## kire (Nov 24, 2006)

so summer 2007...
crap its a long ways..I guess it gives me time to read the book...


----------



## Brandt (Nov 25, 2006)

Movie-List just added High Definition versions of the teaser.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 25, 2006)

Dang, _Harry Potter_ movies usually come out in the Winter >.<


----------



## Yaminake (Nov 25, 2006)

Heh, i'm hoping for lots of harry x cho momments  (yes fangirl meO.o) its a shame they didnt show the match in the third movie where they were againts each other..


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 26, 2006)

Meh i won't complain about this movie did it for GOF and felt like crap later. Ill just pretend its another action/fantasy movie.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 12, 2007)

*Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix*

Teaser only, they should have a full trailer.

Rock Lee Combo


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 13, 2007)

A bad copy but it looks good.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 13, 2007)

<3 screaming harry <3

hate his new hair


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm probably going to go watch this in theaters.  There hasn't been a Harry Potter movie that I haven't.  I just eat them up.  Strangely enough, in my college literature class I was the only one that admitted to reading the books.


----------



## Batman (Feb 13, 2007)

That's a shame, the books are fucking gold. I hate how people refuse to read them because they're popular or "for little kids".


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2007)

> That's a shame, the books are fucking gold. I hate how people refuse to read them because they're popular or "for little kids".



Yeah, I know.  I didn't read them at first either.  I remember the first time I had heard of them, and thinking to myself that it seems like a children's novel, and not a good one at that.  It wasn't until months later when my family started reading them that I finally gave in and picked one up.


----------



## bancy (Feb 13, 2007)

The movies never do any justice to the books.
I just watch them for the sake of it. ._.;



> That's a shame, the books are fucking gold. I hate how people refuse to read them because they're popular or "for little kids".



That's what's great about the books, really: That any age group can read it and they'll still all love the experience because there's something that appeals to them - from little kids to adults. The kids love the concept of magic and heroism, like us, but the older readers understand the underlying messages and meanings that it tries to convey to us.. about love, and friendship, etc etc things like that. And also, the kick-ass multi-layered plot is _great_ when you're in a mood to over-analyze the littlest things that turn out to be quite significant. ;D


----------



## Brandt (Apr 25, 2007)

This actually came out a couple of days ago, but since no one posted it, I guess I'll do the honours. 

New, full trailer is out for HP5. Damn, I'm actually hyped for this movie.  Watch it at  ("Exclusive Trailer") or  ("Quicktime Trailer").


----------



## Bender (Apr 25, 2007)

Harry looks like a total geek in this film. I liked his hair in the last film.

This movie looks tight though.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't wait to see this.

I'm more a fan of the books than the movies but I end up seeing them anyway.

On a small off-topic-ish note: Last book is out soon.


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's a better trailer y'all: 

Harry Potter and the Order of the phoenix international trailer


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Apr 28, 2007)

His hair looks really bad in this movie, but the movie itself looks like it'll be great from what I saw in the international trailer. Hope it won't be disappointing. And since I haven't read the book, I'm even more excited.


----------



## isanon (Apr 28, 2007)

uchiha_shinobi93 said:


> His hair looks really bad in this movie, but the movie itself looks like it'll be great from what I saw in the international trailer. Hope it won't be disappointing. And since I haven't read the book, I'm even more excited.


thats a realy good idea. dont read the book untill after you have seen the movie i did (with all the harry potter movies) witch might be why i hate them so much ( i realy love the books and the movies didnt give them enough credit) and i will probably hate this one to but likewhise i will stand there on the premiere being eccited about the new movie like i have always done >_> and after that i will buy the dvd even though i by then know i hate the movie ...

well i also own all the books in both english and swedish even though i know i will be dissapointed in the swedish translation but i just have to have them 

EDIT: and i always hated harrys haircut on the movies its nothing like what it is described like in the books but i have to admit i hate is new haircut even more than the previus haircut


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2007)

Watching that international trailer showed me...that I don't remember shit from the 5th book.


----------



## isanon (Apr 29, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Watching that international trailer showed me...that I don't remember shit from the 5th book.


oh you probably remember the entire book by heart its just the movie...


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope they downplay Harry's personality in this movie.  He was such a self-righteous, whiny little snot in the book.

However, in his defense, he was 15.

And being 15 sucks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2007)

isanon said:


> oh you probably remember the entire book by heart its just the movie...




I don't remember that fat bitch Dolores-something becoming headmaster.


----------



## Nihongofreak (Jul 9, 2007)

*Harry Potter 5*

I know its not technically released for a couple days but I just got back from seeing it(i work at a movie theater) and thought I would make a thread about the movie since I could not find one.  Like the previous harry potter movies I was really disappointed and somewhat annoyed by the movie. From my co-workers I seemed to get a fairly consistent response:those who read the books hated it; those who didn't, liked it.  The acting in the beginning seemed rather poor and some of the actor choices for new characters were pretty much the same standard. The part that disappointed me the most was the end part of the movie. It made the wizards seem like jedi's to be honest. Anyway I know it will be a couple days but I wanted to know what people thought of the movie in general especially compared with the book.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 9, 2007)

I dont read the harry potter books. Ever. I dunno why, i just never had the urge to read the books. Anyway, i kinda think thats how it goes though with books made into movies. There always going to be a bit disappointing in a way. 
Anyway, im going to go see HP with some friends at midnight this week. Why? Cause it has some good scenes and some nice effects. Plus they love HP.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 9, 2007)

Dude..you are SOOO lucky!!!
Im in Thailand right now and I wont be able to see it before I get home on the 22nd!!!

Anyway, books that gets made into movie's is always wprse than the book and piss people off, but that is mostly because they leave so much out!
But if they had stuffed everything into a movie it would have been 8 hours long!

I cant wait for the movie, but I already know it will be worse than the books...

(However Im more eager to get the new Harry Potter book!!!)


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 9, 2007)

just thinking about this film makes my blood boil.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 9, 2007)

waiting for wednesday to watch it


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 9, 2007)

I wasnt that hyped about this movie but im still gonna be it probably. But the reason why im not that hyped it because of Harry Potter 7>Harry Potter 5 xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

I love the books and i love the movies *Exception of Movie 3*. I don't compare them, i watch em separate, so i think ima enjoy this one alot


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 9, 2007)

I know what you mean crazy and since a few of my friends has already seen it and tells me it's the best one to date i cant deny that im abit eager to see it.


----------



## Death-T (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the Harry Potter movies,I just wish they could produce a longer film to say more true to the original story and have more content. The Lord of the Rings books are shorter yet have longer movies and and an extended version with 30-55 minutes added. 

But,I still enjoy the movies nonetheless. I've always been satisfied with the acting the the movie itself overall. They did a great job in acting out the scenes in the 4th movie,despite what was left out or slightly changed.

But,my exitment for the 7th book is far greater then mine for the movie.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 9, 2007)

ill probably wait til its on DVD


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm very eager to see it, and I'm hoping that it will be good. I absolutely hated the third movie. It almost made me give up on the movies, but the fourth one brought me back. Concerning detail, as long as the movies stick to the overall plot and keep the vital parts then I'm happy. So here's hoping. I'm gonna see it on the earliest showing on wednesday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's see if it makes me cry as much as the book did too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2007)

Why does everyone hate the third one? Its was a great movie. In anycase the OotP is my least favourite book so I don't expect too much from the movie. Im more hyped for the last book. But still can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

These books/movies went down the drain when she made harry like ginny...


----------



## Death-T (Jul 9, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> These books/movies went down the drain when she made harry like ginny...


 
I kinda hated that to,but otherwise Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince easily made my favorite book of the series'.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Jul 9, 2007)

I read the books... darn i hope i won't hate it D: I'm just glad I'm going to England when the 7th book comes out ^^


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing it. Yeah, the films will never live up to the books but we're just going to have to live with it. 

Emma Watson is fucking hilariously bad as Hermione. She can't talk without her eyebrows twitching all over the place.


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 10, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it. Yeah, the films will never live up to the books but we're just going to have to live with it.
> 
> Emma Watson is fucking hilariously bad as Hermione. She can't talk without her eyebrows twitching all over the place.



You have noticed that too?


----------



## Circe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hem.....eh....I lost interest in _Harry Potter_ a bit of a time back...


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

Zhealot said:


> You have noticed that too?



You can't not notice it.  I think I may have to look on YT for a clip.


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> You can't not notice it.  I think I may have to look on YT for a clip.



 **


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 10, 2007)

i herd avra kadavra is sirius business


----------



## Valtieri (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree,
i thought the film could have been a hella lot betta, but maybe thats because i read the books all in all i suppose it was still entertainin' when not compared to its book so all please by all means watcg it as soon as yoor able


----------



## Ash (Jul 11, 2007)

Just got back from the midnigh showing. It was... _alright_. The story was pretty rushed and the ending battle went by even faster.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't cry when Sirius died. They didn't have the mirror part at the end that got me going when I read the book. They should have put that in. I probably wouldn't have shed a tear anyway. Sirius's development in this movie was shit.



All I can say is that it was a fun movie to watch, but disappointing still.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2007)

shite, film was shite... I would rather snog Dementors than watch this film again...

edit: well not as bad, Luna Lovegood was brilliant!


----------



## Nihongofreak (Jul 11, 2007)

kaiJon said:


> Just got back from the midnigh showing. It was... _alright_. The story was pretty rushed and the ending battle went by even faster.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i agree the story was rushed, and i was very disappointed they left out quidditch from the story entirely. One thing that confused me at the end was when they were flying around in cloud form, was that supposed to be apparation or something? cuz it was crap lol.

*Spoiler*: __ 



what mirror part are u talking about? I was really disappointed by Sirious in this movie. He's my favorite character and they made him seem somehow gay in this movie...like he was always staring at Harry lol. I did like how he went out in the movie though, it seemed like he was actually doing something, although I hated that he died by avada kedavra instead of falling through the veil in the chamber of death



what i really disliked was that they put in scenes that never happened while leaving out others
Something ive found about them is that when I havent read the book in a while the movie seems alot better-as I found with 1-3. Then I read 4 just before it and they killed my absolute favorite part of the book-the maze, by completely leaving out the sphinx and acromantula and other stuff in it and instead made it alive and chase them. Before the 6th comes out I doubt i will reread the book.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2007)

why Evvana Lynch(Luna Lovegood) is made of so much win:



			
				Mugglenet said:
			
		

> Radcliffe: We did have one moment though where it was very, very hard to present an idea to David Yates if Evanna was standing next to you because if you said something and it was even slightly wrong from the technicality of the book, she would not...
> 
> Watson: She would be looking at you like [scowling].
> 
> Radcliffe: And you would be in deep trouble. So you'd sort of have to be quite careful. Whenever I talked about the wording of the prophecy and she was there, I'd just be like, "Where's the book?" But no, it was fantastic to have Evanna around because she is such a massive fan of the books and the films so it was lovely to have that enthusiasm.


----------



## Morwain (Jul 11, 2007)

I dunno if I'll see actually, my family wants to go but, I'm more of a fan of the books and am anticipating the release of the last book more.


----------



## Ash (Jul 11, 2007)

Nihongofreak said:


> i agree the story was rushed, and i was very disappointed they left out quidditch from the story entirely. One thing that confused me at the end was when they were flying around in cloud form, was that supposed to be apparation or something? cuz it was crap lol.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The mirror Sirius gave Harry so that they'd be able to communicate in case Harry got into trouble. At the end when Harry is packing his things, he's supposed to see the mirror, try to contact Sirius, fails, then smashes the mirror. Yeah, it's a lot sadder when you read it from the book.

I don't blame Sirius for staring though, Daniel pretty hot in this movie. The short hair really works for him. 


 

In fact, I think I'm going to re-read this one, since I read it about three years ago so I don't remember too much of the little details and I want to compare it to this movie. I know they left out A LOT. Leaving out the quidditch story was also pretty disappointing. They don't even build up Draco's character, which I think should have been necessary considering his role in the sixth book.

Boy, I can't even think of how book 6 will be butchered. Everything in that book is very important to the entire storyline of the series. *sigh* So much potential... lost.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jul 11, 2007)

Just went to the midnight viewing. The hardest part was sitting through the constant shouting and applause during the major scenes. The movie was pretty good itself, although they did leave alot out. There seemed to be alot of set up, but hardly any fallout or explanation after the major events. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Sirius death scene felt extremely anti-climatic. 




Helena Bonham Carter was crazy as Bellatrix, but Imelda Staunton stole the show as Umbridge. What a hateful bitch she was


----------



## tommy198 (Jul 11, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> Just went to the midnight viewing. The hardest part was sitting through the constant shouting and applause during the major scenes. The movie was pretty good itself, although they did leave alot out. There seemed to be alot of set up, but hardly any fallout or explanation after the major events.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing your in America. Start shouting or applauding during a movie in England and someone will poke your eyes out


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jul 11, 2007)

I saw the movie this morning, I was surprised I was first in line. Although after around 20 minutes the line started to grow. As for the movie I loved it! The Order of the Phoenix is darker, more exciting and overall awesome. The end of the movie was great and left me wanting more. I can't wait until this is released on Blu-Ray. 10/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



What was up with Harry's father giving $h!t to Snape? It looks
like we are going to find out more about him in the next movie in the
series.


----------



## secret_toad (Jul 11, 2007)

I was kind of dissapointed at the movie.
I think the Directing was just bad or something cause it was not as good as the past harry potter movies.
Their was no character development in the movie no details
and everything seemed so rushed


----------



## Suzume (Jul 11, 2007)

secret_toad said:


> Their was no character development in the movie no details
> and everything seemed so rushed



I don't know, I've felt like all the movies have been that way, but that's just me.  Haven't seen this one yet, but I'm going today.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Death-T (Jul 11, 2007)

Zurburt said:


> I don't know, I've felt like all the movies have been that way, but that's just me. Haven't seen this one yet, but I'm going today. *crosses fingers*


 
Well,the first two movies were more faithfull to the story and had a fair amount of the content. That's because the first two books were shorter,then it just kinda went downhill from the Prisoner of Azkaban. But I think all of the movies are enjoyable,I'm seeing the movie today to.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm going to watch this movie. Just because of Luna.

Luna is a badass, my favourite character in the series. She is fucking awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2007)

Well from the looks of it they casted the wrong director, but Rowling said it was her favourite film yet so I still have hope it'll blow me away.


----------



## Cero (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm bit of bad reviews here, i liked it alot despite the story changes. Best movie of the summer really.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 11, 2007)

finally watched it.

As with the books its my least favourite (of the 5 first ones) one but its still a nice and entertaining movie.

Im still amazed why a book with more than 800 pages made the shortest film so far. 



			
				U_S said:
			
		

> i herd avra kadavra is sirius business



and they didn't even evolve it to Alakazam


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 11, 2007)

I just came back from watching it and it sucked. They only showed only 5 seconds of my favorite part (snape's past) and Sirrius death was crappy. In other words, they left out couple of important parts and Harry wasn't as angry


----------



## Noah (Jul 11, 2007)

I really shouldn't read the books right before a movie comes out, because then I remember exactly what gets changed and it bothers the piss out of me.

Spoilers ahoy for those who don't do the reading.


*Spoiler*: __ 




That isn't to say I hate it though. I just felt that there were some scenes that didn't match my expectations/visions of them. For example, the opening scene. I thought it was great up until they reach the Dursley's and then it just felt rushed and out of place. Why is Dudley accusing Harry of hurting him when he saw Harry get attacked and knew it wasn't him. In the book he really doesn't realize what is going on, so it's perfectly understandable. The whole scene with Petunia and the letters really would've added to that scene.

The other scene that really got to me was Sirius' death and Voldemort's arrival  at the end. The Sirius part just felt incredibly anti-climatic and I guess I was just hoping that the Voldemort battle would have been true to the book. 

My favorite part of the book (even more than Fred and George's departure) is the moment when Voldemort arrives. When Harry is taunting Bellatrix about how Voldemort can't hear her pleading for forgiveness and he just pops up behind Harry, I always had the image that the "Can't I, Potter?" line was the biggest 'ohshitwtf!' moment in the series. So I guess I would naturally be discouraged by the movie version.

However, when Sirius died and some kid behind me whispered that he had no idea what just happened, I laughed a little. I felt exactly the same when I read that part.

I'm gonna go see it again in a few days, so maybe I'll walk out with a different opinion then, but I just feel that it was too short and too rushed for the longest book.

Seeing the different patronuses were nice though. I wish JK Rowling had disclosed what Neville's or the Twins' were, so that they could've been added.




Luna, Nevilla, Bellatrix and the twins stole that movie for me.




tommy198 said:


> I'm guessing your in America. Start shouting or applauding during a movie in England and someone will poke your eyes out



As well they should. There was a standing ovation when the movie started at my showing. A standing friggin' ovation! For the title shot! I wanted to boot several hundred people in the head, goddammit.


----------



## Death-T (Jul 11, 2007)

That movie was completely freakin' awesome.  

It was my favorite movie so far.


----------



## Morwain (Jul 11, 2007)

actually went and saw it if you can separate the movie from the books its pretty good.


----------



## Horizon (Jul 12, 2007)

My Goodness, Spoilers ahead! [Sorry, i forget how to do spoiler tags at the moment...very tired.]

Overall i was disappointed, as i am with all of the movies. XD 
Obviously there is always going to be a lot that is left out when converting a book to the big screen. Most of the things that they removed...were things that weren't essentially vital to the plot, but were simply enjoyable and brought the story more life. [For example when everyone was cleaning out Serious house.]
There also wasn't quite enough of the struggle between Harry, and his classmates and the ministry...i remember quite distinctly while reading the book, i was completely infuriated with Umbridge and the ministry, and with the students at Hogwarts. But, in the movie...you didn't get all of that tension. If they had all of that tension, then at the end of the movie, when the minister, finally said, "He's back" and also when his class mates started to believe him, it would have been more of a relief, and an, "Alright! Lets go get the 'bad' guys!"
It also seamed to me that they made so much room for the action seqences, but when the action sequences came...there was sooo much more that they could have done with them! They left out all of the doors that 'Dumbledors' Army' got into while in the Ministry, and fighting the Death Eaters. [Like the brains and such, and nevils dancing feet and everything...] And the fight between Dumbledor and Voldemort could have been better...along with the rest of the time in the ministry.
Fred and Georges fire works were a bit of a disappointment too...but that scene was still good! Much love to the twins!! <3  
Also something that got to me, was them leaving out everything with the cursed paper that all of 'Dumbledors Army' sined, and the coins. The coins would have been something interesting to play with if they had put that in there...an interesting kind of parallel to Voldemort's snakey thing. [Cant remember the name at the moment...to tired...]
And even when Hermionie and Ron became prefects...
But still, some small things.
The woman who played Umbridge however, was brilliant. She pulled off the role in a spectacular manner. She seamed sweet...but also insane...very well played. And i loved her little laugh. XD
Overall, it was enjoyable...but just okay.
And yeah, I'm critical.


----------



## Death-T (Jul 12, 2007)

Horizon said:


> My Goodness, Spoilers ahead! [Sorry, i forget how to do spoiler tags at the moment...very tired.]
> 
> Overall i was disappointed, as i am with all of the movies. XD
> Obviously there is always going to be a lot that is left out when converting a book to the big screen. Most of the things that they removed...were things that weren't essentially vital to the plot, but were simply enjoyable and brought the story more life. [For example when everyone was cleaning out Serious house.]
> ...


 
Damn,I forgot all about those two becoming prefects.And they also left out Percy joining them ministry and being a bitch... Man I have to read this book again.


----------



## Talone (Jul 12, 2007)

I liked this adaptation the best out of all the movies so far I think, except for maybe the 1st and 2nd.  Maybe that's cause they had the better Dumbledore then...Richard Harris was the man, and the perfect Dumbledore.  Too bad they couldn't get Ian MacKellen as a replacement.

I felt that they included a lot in this movie, and that it was less rushed than Prisoner and Goblet.  There were some omissions, like Quiddich and Sirius's Magic Mirror, but besides that, I really liked how the Ministry battle was done, and the important parts were pretty good overall.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2007)

why the Fred and George scene really sucked?
because there was no "Giver her hell from us, Peeves"

the final fight between the Dark Lord and Dumbledore should have followed the book... how they did it in the film was really awful! and Dumbledore never ever ever fornever ever falls on his back or loose his balance or is pushed back, NEVER!!!


----------



## Frambuesa (Jul 12, 2007)

^I think it was ok o.o

can't wait to see how are they going to put the sixth book on screen 

and lol, couldn't help the laugh:


*Spoiler*: _ "spoiler" 5th movie_ 



Dumbledore = Zabuza, Voldemort = Kakashi


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2007)

The movie is done well especially the ministry part, but my problem was that the fights were too short. They should have made the fights exactly like the book but overall it was enjoyable and well directed. And Bellatrix should have had a bigger role.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jul 12, 2007)

Just saw it last night, my mom was _freaking_ out.  



*Spoiler*: _Long ass review_ 




I had very mixed feelings about the film. Yes, it was good. Yes, I'd see it again. Yes, I'm about to be a little slashy here. 

BUT! The bad and the good elements did such a 50/50 tie, that I honestly don't now if I'm going to buy it or not when it comes out. *THAT'S NEVER HAPPENED! ;_;*

Any-who, the movie's beginning started off sour with me. Not only did it seem rushed, but it left out something very important.

Petunia. BITCH, I'LL SLAP YOU!

What the hell? They couldn't just set aside five more minutes for that, possibly, very important plot point?

However, wigger Dudley made my day. XD

Now as the movie moves onward it gets better, Tonks was _awesome_ and Kingsley more so, much more so. Much love for the King...sley. I didn't care much for the whole billion-chapters epic of cleaning house, so I was happy that wasn't in there. So the House of Black was pretty good. (Even though Lupin's infamous 40-line stare of gay was cut short to half a second.)

But, speaking of Lupin. That scene when Harry hugs Sirius in the kitchen when he first came to Grimmauld place via manturage, LUPIN WAS LOOKING A _LITTLE_ GAY. And I'm not talking about that sweater vest.

Back on track. As for missing scenes, you could figure our Percy screwed over his family with out it being said. So I don't know what people are going about. _HOWEVER!_

The lack of Lupin, Bellatrix, Draco (who got what, two lines?), Snape and Neville pissed me off something fierce. S.P.E.W I didn't miss to be honest.

But it was pretty funny when it dawned on everybody that would be no Neville-hospital scene. People actually threw stuff at the screen. xD I just swore under my breath...a lot.

Sidetracking here a little bit, but this new Dumbledore scares me and is unnecessarily loud. 

Umbridge was perfect, though. Evil, evil bitch.

Luna was also perfect, as were the Thestrals.

I think my favorite scene was Harry going bat-shit crazy at the end of the Dumbledore vs. Voldy. 

Oh, some woman actually had to LEAVE she got so scared. What a wuss.

Aside from that, I liked the movie. It was darker then it’s predecessors, but done beautifully so. 

I give it a *7/10*. We can hope for cut scenes in the DVD.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 12, 2007)

I think this movie is better than what people are giving it credit for, and this is coming from someone who did read the book. I think although it still was a little rushed, pacing-wise, it was done better than movie 3 and 4 (movie 3 shouldn't have even had pacing problems since it's only about 100 more pages than boks 1 and 2). For the things that were taken out, well to be honest it's been 4 years since I've read the 5th book and I see it as if I can't remember it then it shouldn't be in the movie. I have no idea who'd want that whole house cleaning part in the move, that was as boring to read as it would have been to watch. I kind of wish Sirius' foul-mouthed house elf would have gotten a little more screen time, as did the Order in general. I couldn't for the life of me remember any of the names of the members that hadn't already been introduced in previous movies (was Kingsley the black guy or what?). I remembered the prefect part and I'm kind of wondering why they didn't include it, and although people are saying the whole Percy siding with the ministry was shown, it was only shown fleetingly and in the book a lot of bad blood is formed between him and his family because of it that carries into the next book, so I think that could've have at least taken 5 minutes to address. Overall I think that the movie was a whole lot more enjoyable than the book (which was agony to get through), but I do think with an extra 20-30 minutes added in they could've developed the story a little more without the movie being or feeling too long.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jul 12, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> Overall I think that the movie was a whole lot more enjoyable than the book (which was agony to get through)


Oh, this won't go over well.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 12, 2007)

Just got back from seeing it (my girlfriend insisted lol) but I must say that I actually quite enjoyed it. Certainly a lot darker and more mature than the others. Some nice action sequences too.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 12, 2007)

Riouke said:


> Oh, this won't go over well.



even if it doesn't I'm not gonna lie   reading that 5th book was pure torture, and out of the 6 books out so far it took me the longest to read and I normally fly through these books. To me it just kind of seemed like JK was trying to top the 4th book in length whether or not the stuff she was adding was truly necessary. C'mon an entire 50 page chapter about cleaning a house? Yea the readers were really on edge with that chapter . I felt with the 6th book she returned to the mindset that she's gonna make a good book, rather than a longer book.


----------



## Emery (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't read the book, so I don't give a crap about how they compare.  It was a good movie.  Nothing -too- spectacular, but good nonetheless.  I really enjoyed the special effects in the Valdemort/Dumbledore fight.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2007)

Agrees it was the worst book out of the lot, third best movie though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Problem is people compare the books to the movies, while i like it better when people don't do that, which i do, and it's easier to enjoy both that way.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jul 12, 2007)

^But we, as staunch fans of the book, have to be critical 

To be honest, I didn't leave wholly disappointed. There was actually a lot to like about this movie. The movie was beautiful to watch (The scenes in the ministry were pure eye candy) and the new additions to the cast were spot on. 

The end had nearly the same amount of cheese as the slow applause for Hagrid at the end of the second film .


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> ^But we, as staunch fans of the book, have to be critical
> 
> To be honest, I didn't leave wholly disappointed. There was actually a lot to like about this movie. The movie was beautiful to watch (The scenes in the ministry were pure eye candy) and the new additions to the cast were spot on.
> 
> The end had nearly the same amount of cheese as the slow applause for Hagrid at the of the second film .



I'm a big fan too, but like most movie/book things, try to separate em. Of course everyone compares too, it's nature


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well after I saw this movie, yes it was darker, then the rest and also the most boring one, the movie was too political, only probably good fight was towards the end.


----------



## Bones-Owns (Jul 13, 2007)

i seen it weds and yeah they left shit out like the st mungros hospital and the beginning was rushed but compared to the last two, it was better. for one part 3 suck hard on my left nut and i god as my witness will never watch another alfonso movie, fuck that guy. anyhoo, its hard, ecspecially with a book this thick to get a ton in. the way david yates did it it i am very happy he is doing 6, which imho will be a lot closer to the book. i am one who feels the students didn't get their time to shine and get a little beat up at the dept of minstries. it would've been great to see the brains attach themselves to ron. as for the fight i thought is was ok but didn't like how they did sirius' death, could've been better. all in all i gave it a 8/10.

edit: meant to say this as well. i would've liked to see harry more angry like in the book. def wanted to see him go apeshit and trash dumbledore's office at the end.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 13, 2007)

I didn't expect much from this considering the written text is never beaten by the movie; but that didn't matter, I forgot what happened in the book anyways. 
I remember when I was reading the book, my visualization of what the Order looked like and damn was I close. Overall, I felt the movie jut whizzed by. Everything happened outside of school so it felt the year was very short. For those that didn't read the books, they must have been very confused.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been dissapointed with all of the other movies so far, and no matter how good the trailers look it will still be crap -And this is coming from a hardcore Harry Potter fan


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw it the movie was awesome.. 

Though I'm kidna pissed how they made Cho the one who rat out DA instead of her friend Marietta. To me it felt kinda short. The flashback scenes were off the fucking hook. and Daniel little ass should feel lucky as he finally got laid in his first film.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2007)

My main complaint is certain scenes of Ginny exempted.

In the 6th movie, it's going to be rather forced for a sudden Harry/Ginny. At least Harry's attraction to Cho started in the 4th.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> My main complaint is certain scenes of Ginny exempted.



You and me both brother. It sucks we hardly got to see her new personality eithers.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Jul 13, 2007)

I was considerably dissapointed with the movie.  They left out so much from the book that I was looking forward to seeing.  I really should've spent my money seeing Transformers for the fifth time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You and me both brother. It sucks we hardly got to see her new personality eithers.



Indeed.



Ulquiorra said:


> I was considerably dissapointed with the movie.  They left out so much from the book that I was looking forward to seeing.  I really should've spent my money seeing Transformers for the fifth time.



Indeed. But it's either below 2 and a half hours or just over 3 like LOTR.

For the former, they did alright. If anything they needed to include, it'd be the Ginny scenes, since Harry and Ginny end up together in the next movie.

Without said scenes, the Harry/Ginny bit will be quite forced. 5th movie pretty much implied Harry/Luna.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 14, 2007)

No one picked up on the scenes were Ginny made a face every time Cho and Harry were mentioned in the same sentence  ? Its subtle but they do show that Ginny has feeling for him.

Personally i thought the movie was great. True they cut out certain enjoyable scene but they kept the core story moving forward with it flowing nicely.


----------



## takuya_kawashi (Jul 14, 2007)

whaaa..!! you're the man..!! i really want to watch it..!!! i have finished reading the book a year ago and very excited to see the movie.. i know why you're disappointed at the ending... i was not really planning to watch but i wanna see the special effects... 

i'm also waiting for the seventh book to complete my collection... hehee


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 14, 2007)

I found the apparition to be awesome especially when they fought with them.


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 14, 2007)

The movie made me sad ><  I was already prepared to be disappointed...but it was a bit more then I expected.  

Grrr they changed things around so much!  And no Luna train scene...is just wrong.  Luna = awesome.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 14, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Grrr they changed things around so much!  And no Luna train scene...is just wrong.  Luna = awesome.


INDEED! that was the most awesome scene in the 5th book! and they omitted it.  

but Evana Lynch was awesome as Luna! it was because of her that I stuck around to watch the entire film...


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 14, 2007)

> NDEED! that was the most awesome scene in the 5th book! and they omitted it.
> 
> but Evana Lynch was awesome as Luna! it was because of her that I stuck around to watch the entire film...



You and me both. xD  I only watched it because Luna was in there and Evana Lynch role as her is just uncanny.  Luna steals the show for sure.

Me = Mega Luna/Evana fan. ^^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, I'm planning to check this out tomorrow. I was rather bored reading the book itself.

I am rather ecstatic to see the chaos in the Ministry...  

...and yes, Luna too.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> My main complaint is certain scenes of Ginny exempted.



Eh? I thought they *overdid* her scenes. They made it really obvious. Or do you not like subtleties. Meh, its a British film, so I'm probably more aware of, and are used to picking up on them. I thought they were overdone because it looked like Harry had Cho, Ginny and Hermione going after him.

Personally, I LOVED this movie. I saw it today and everything important was left in and done really well. The screenplay was excellent. Acting far better, its now obvious that Emma Watson is the weakest out of the three, but she's still great fun and brings life to Hermione, so no complaints. Visuals awesome, music absolutely excellent.

I'm normally really quite negative on movies; I can hardly think of anything negative to say (Give me time ). 

Unlike the previous 2 films, this actually felt like a *film* and not simply a *tribute to the books* which the previous 2 seemed like. They felt more like; "You've read the book. Now watch your favourite scenes on film!"

Great improvement. I've heard that Yates is going to direct the 6th film, so I'm really happy.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 15, 2007)

When I finished reading the book two years ago, I was wondering how the movie adaptation will be done. There are just too many key events in the fifth book that are essential for the sixth, and it would be bad if such events are left out.

Suffice to say, the movie did the book some justice. Not too much, not too little... just enough, IMO.

And I have give credit to the actress who portrayed Dolores Umbridge. She was effective in making me cringe in her bitchy moments.  

Oh yes, great choice on the actress who played Luna. She really looks the part. Well, she's my favorite underrated HP character for crying out loud.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 15, 2007)

I was rather bummed out about how they did the movie. I mean, they changed quite a few important things and left out more. How can you just overlook the whole Neville scenario, not to mention seeing his parents in the hospital? Guh, the movie gave me a headache.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 15, 2007)

I haven't read the book, but the movie was good. Sirius's death scene was so cheap! It happened to fast, I was just like "HUH?? He died? JUST LIKE THAT??!" XD Luna was such a cool character!! I hope she returns for the next movie!! ^^ Ugh, Umbridge was such a bitch! I wanted to scream whenever she smiled while she tortured the students. 

My friend went mental when Cho and Harry made out. LOL


----------



## Dormin (Jul 15, 2007)

The story seemed rushed in some parts but it was worth watching. Here's a link to a list of difference in the book and the movie.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 15, 2007)

I actually liked this movie!
I mean, cut like, half the book but thats actually OK in my oppinion.
The Order of the Phoenix is my least favourite book, simply because they included so much boring crap! It took them like 200 pages just to arrive at Hogwarts!!!
This movie cut out all that bullcrap (Maybe they cut out a "little" bit to much but thats ok)

So overall decent movie and my favourite Harry Potter movie


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 15, 2007)

The fifth book has the best sounding title in all seven books, IMO, but it is also a borefest. I do agree that there were a lot of parts in the book that made me bring down the book so that I can sleep. Good thing the movie wasn't like that...


----------



## tgre (Jul 15, 2007)

the inconsistency killed me T_T...

Luna Lovegood used Levicorpus...VERBALLY!!... T_T...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 15, 2007)

Levicorpus wasnt even in book 5, unless one counts Snape's Worst Memory... 



dspr8_rugged said:


> The fifth book has the best sounding title in all seven books, IMO, but it is also a borefest. I do agree that there were a lot of parts in the book that made me bring down the book so that I can sleep. Good thing the movie wasn't like that...


I must be a very hardcore Potterhead, when I got the book, I read it without stopping... at least until I felt my bladder about to burst...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sirius's death was way too quick. I felt nothing emotional out of it :/ They should've made it a bit slower when he sorta disappeared into that thingy  and more eye contact with Harry and Sirius.




Ironically, Luna did better than Cho for this movie  and what did the director have against Cho?


----------



## Horizon (Jul 15, 2007)

Goodness, i didn't realize so many people disliked the 5th book!
I realized something else that they left out...does anyone else remember when Sirius gave Harry that mirror so that they could contact each other when ever...? And then in the end, Harry tired to use it, to see if he would respond? Ugh, that was heart breaking, i would  have liked to see that included in the movie, make it more emotional.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2007)

Though I wouldn't say that I loved the fifth book (or any of the books for that matter), I liked how it shifted the series from a almost episodic kid books, too a much darker tighter narrative, though I have to give credit to the end of the 4th book.


----------



## Goom (Jul 16, 2007)

Im much more excited about the book then the movie.  Did u guys read the times magazine about harry potter.  The one where it showed how they transported the manuscript.  When i read that i loledd.


----------



## Azurite (Jul 16, 2007)

The kiss was awesome


----------



## Nymphadora Drop (Jul 16, 2007)

littleblondepunk said:


> I dont read the harry potter books. Ever. I dunno why, i just never had the urge to read the books. Anyway, i kinda think thats how it goes though with books made into movies. There always going to be a bit disappointing in a way.
> Anyway, im going to go see HP with some friends at midnight this week. Why? Cause it has some good scenes and some nice effects. Plus they love HP.



good...I hope you liked it.I enjoyed it...Nymphadora was so Hot in that movie.She had little screen time though...


----------



## sel (Jul 17, 2007)

Going to go see it, in an hour ^^


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Jul 17, 2007)

I saw the movie the day it came out in Taiwan with my friend. She and her cousin were excited to watch it. Of course....I had the nagging feeling that the movie was going to be like the rest of the Harry Potter movies: really bad interpetation of the books.

Also, I find that the 5th was pretty boring...so I expected that the movie was going to be even more boring.

Turns out, I was right.

As I watched the movie in the beginning....I knew the movie was going to suck. How? They got the wrong setting when Harry was getting harrassed by Dubley and his gang.

They have left out so many scenes from the book that I can't even count. The only thing that I liked in the movie was the music and the graphics (even though, some of the graphics were wrong).

I mean, I didn't expect them to make a *perfect* interpetation of the book, but couldn't they actually read the book and put the actual important scenes in? 

The movie itself is above average rating. BUT, because they're trying to make an interpetation of Harry Potter, it's pretty bad.


----------



## Intrepid (Jul 18, 2007)

OotP movie was boring, simply because it was too short. They cut out all the parts that would have made it entertaining. There are a few annoying inconsistencies regarding Luna, the shade of her hair made her only looked like she was Draco's sister. I'm sure a lot of non-HP readers would actually assume that. She's also a 4th year and shouldn't be taking the OWLs. Otherwise her actress did a pretty good job on the character. I just hope WB does not do to Luna what they did with Hermione. With each movie Hermione gets more and more out of character both with appearance and personality. Watson makes Hermione too confident. While Hermione is a character with strong beliefs and determined in her studies, Rowling does at many points in the book show her with insecurities, Watson fails to show those qualities. Or rather it's the movie makers that suggest making Hermione the beautiful Mary Sue.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 18, 2007)

I went to see the film on saturday night. It felt a bit rushed but I enjoyed it. 

I'm gonna have to go see it again to make up my mind on it though.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 18, 2007)

Although I've seen every HP movie, I never care for them much.  Too much inconsistency after the books, too much left out of the story so anyone who doesn't already know what is going to happen can't follow the plot.

I wonder if Peter Jackson could do for the HP books what he did for the Trilogy of the Rings.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 18, 2007)

I just got back from seeing it and I gotta admit, I thought it was pretty damn awesome imo.
Yeah lots was missed out of it, but then again, it cant all be in the movie or it would last for hours 
I think some parts could have been explained a bit better though :/ for the people that dont read it.

I think the Sirius bit could have lasted a bit longer.. it happened too quick  but i still felt sad ;__;


Horizon said:


> Goodness, i didn't realize so many people disliked the 5th book!
> I realized something else that they left out...does anyone else remember when Sirius gave Harry that mirror so that they could contact each other when ever...? And then in the end, Harry tired to use it, to see if he would respond? Ugh, that was heart breaking, i would have liked to see that included in the movie, make it more emotional.


Yeah I wondered where the mirror was going to come in! !! Thats bit had me crying for hours when I read it in the book ;__;


----------



## sel (Jul 18, 2007)

Missed out so much in the film, the mirror bit like you said which would have been really good ;-;. Also the way they did his death it was jsut so quick and wrong T_T

No Ron getting raped by that Brain, i mean that would have been sooo awesome 

No young Lily in Snapes Memory ><

No quidditch ><


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 18, 2007)

Son et Lumi?re said:


> No Ron getting raped by that Brain, i mean that would have been sooo awesome


I KNOW!!!
I thought they might have kept that bit in at least ;__;

Maybe it could end up being in the deleted scenes of the DVD (lol doovde)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

I really liked this movie, my favorite part was the DARK LORD fight! WOOT! Seriously awesome stuff


----------



## Catterix (Jul 18, 2007)

From a Cinematic perspective, the movie was brilliant. So many moments were just perfect and a lot of scenes were handled really well.

It's just that the plot, in the long scheme of things, was a bit thrown together. There were a few things explained, like I would've preferred it being said that Umbridge sent the Dementors after Harry, or that Trelawney made the prophecy.


----------



## tsuchi_hime (Jul 18, 2007)

... I wanted to see Harry throw his hissy fit at the end. DX Daniel could have pulled off that easily, and Dubledore's big "I'm really sorry" lecture was cut. Then again, considering they work on a time limit, it's understandable. They did miss out a few other things; like Umbridge sending the Dementors. Malfoy's role was also slightly diminished... but it really wasn't that big anyway, so I'll let it slide~ XP Oh yes, and the fact that Ron and Hermione were made Prefects and Harry Quidditch captain. *shot*

Other than that, it was awesome! Seriously, best movie of the bunch ftw~ I cried when Sirius died, though I thought the little add-in bit of him calling Harry 'James' was AWESOME! Normally I don't like add-ins, but seeing as Lupin is always reminding him that Harry isn't James it was uber IC! X3 That scene was handled really well, with the muted sound folowing Harry's reaction. So cool~ *is a geek* I went with my friend and was one of those people who yells: *"WTF?! THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN IN THE BOOK! *hurls popcorn at the screen*"* while she stared at me like I was a loon.

Bellatrix was FLIPPING AMAZING! OoO My favourite Death Eater next to Voldy and she was spot on and downright unhinged. I love the new director~ Although they cut a lot of her lines, Carter worked really well with what she had. She was perfect and I fail to find any fault. Same goes for Luna; she had the 'my head is up in the clouds' tone of voice down pat and the role was handled superbly.

To cut it short, plotholes aside, it rocked~ much love to the director! X3


----------



## tsuchi_hime (Jul 18, 2007)

... I wanted to see Harry throw his hissy fit at the end. DX Daniel could have pulled off that easily, and Dubledore's big "I'm really sorry" lecture was cut. Then again, considering they work on a time limit, it's understandable. They did miss out a few other things; like Umbridge sending the Dementors. Malfoy's role was also slightly diminished... but it really wasn't that big anyway, so I'll let it slide~ XP Oh yes, and the fact that Ron and Hermione were made Prefects and Harry Quidditch captain. *shot*

Other than that, it was awesome! Seriously, best movie of the bunch ftw~ I cried when Sirius died, though I thought the little add-in bit of him calling Harry 'James' was AWESOME! Normally I don't like add-ins, but seeing as Lupin is always reminding him that Harry isn't James it was uber IC! X3 That scene was handled really well, with the muted sound folowing Harry's reaction. So cool~ *is a geek* I went with my friend and was one of those people who yells: *"WTF?! THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN IN THE BOOK! *hurls popcorn at the screen*"* while she stared at me like I was a loon.

Bellatrix was FLIPPING AMAZING! OoO My favourite Death Eater next to Voldy and she was spot on and downright unhinged. I love the new director~ Although they cut a lot of her lines, Carter worked really well with what she had. She was perfect and I fail to find any fault. Same goes for Luna; she had the 'my head is up in the clouds' tone of voice down pat and the role was handled superbly.

To cut it short, plotholes aside, it rocked~ much love to the director! X3


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 18, 2007)

The movie was surprisingly well done

I laughed at alot of legitimtly funny parts


----------



## Ziko (Jul 19, 2007)

tsuchi_hime said:


> Oh yes, and the fact that Ron and Hermione were made Prefects and Harry Quidditch captain. *shot*



OMG! I forgot that! How DARE they! Nooo...No Harry Quidditch captain... Nooo....


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 19, 2007)

I thought it was ok. Given it *is* a movie and will never really live up to the book. Unless you want to have Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix part I with Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix part II, this is probably the best that the movies will be able to do.

I actually liked it a lot better than the fourth movie or any of the others. It can never compare to the book but it was enjoyable.


----------



## kill-u-4-$ (Jul 19, 2007)

it was pretty gewd but ther were alot of skipped parts from the book and when serious died yeah dat sucked


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 19, 2007)

Good but wanted to see harry get banned from quid.


----------



## shizuru (Jul 19, 2007)

havnt read the book but i liked the movie alot which was good for me  my girlfriend said there were a lot of plot holes tho and some important parts were missed out a lot from the movie but still i enjoyed it tho


----------



## Lollaff (Jul 19, 2007)

I was really disappointed in this movie, tbh. But I can see why it is that way, considering the book is around 900 pages long(at least the norwegian one). Regardless, there was certain things that they totally fucked up that I had been looking forward to so much, like the Dumbledore vs. Voldemort. It sucked to bad I felt embarassed for the director.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

As a movie i loved it. Thought the action scenes kicked ass and everyones acting worked. 

As comparing to the book i didn't like it as much. Then again the book was my fav, so hard to judge eh?


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Jul 19, 2007)

I saw it at 12:10 opening morning. very good movie.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 19, 2007)

tsuchi_hime said:


> ... I wanted to see Harry throw his hissy fit at the end. DX Daniel could have pulled off that easily, and Dubledore's big "I'm really sorry" lecture was cut. Then again, considering they work on a time limit, it's understandable. They did miss out a few other things; like Umbridge sending the Dementors. Malfoy's role was also slightly diminished... but it really wasn't that big anyway, so I'll let it slide~ XP Oh yes, and the fact that Ron and Hermione were made Prefects and Harry Quidditch captain. *shot*
> 
> Other than that, it was awesome! Seriously, best movie of the bunch ftw~ I cried when Sirius died, though I thought the little add-in bit of him calling Harry 'James' was AWESOME! Normally I don't like add-ins, but seeing as Lupin is always reminding him that Harry isn't James it was uber IC! X3 That scene was handled really well, with the muted sound folowing Harry's reaction. So cool~ *is a geek* I went with my friend and was one of those people who yells: *"WTF?! THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN IN THE BOOK! *hurls popcorn at the screen*"* while she stared at me like I was a loon.
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaaa!!!

I agree, the bit where he called Harry James made me heart stop  Same when everything went silent and in slow motion, truely epic 
even if Sirius' death was a little too fast ;__;

Bellatrix and Umbridge were both pretty amazing in the movie. I think the actors did really well on their characters ^^
Luna was good (she had my pair of converse at the end! ) I thought she may have explained the magazine she was reading while they were on the carriage though xD but her accent was starting to creep me out after a while.. was she imitating irish?
yet I cant really fault the movie much at all.. apart from the bits that were missed out, and the added emotion like a said in a previous post, it was all awesome and ace ^^


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Jul 19, 2007)

There was a LOT of stuff left out of the movie. There was the scene at the wizarding hospital, the part where umbridge banned harry and one of the Weasley twins from Quidditch, and Ginny replaced harry as seeker, and Ron became the Keeper for Gryffindor. Those were my favorite parts in the book.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah but you have to remember the time limits on the movie though.
Some bits have to be cut or the movie would last well up to 4 hours.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

I thought sirsus death kicked ass. It was realistic, a quick shot, then taken in. That's how it is, quick. And no sound after that was perfect.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2007)

The movie was ok, I still think that the 3rd was the best.  I don't read the books, so maybe someone can help me out with this question.  Why are only the bad guys allowed to kill?  It doesn't make any sense.  How are a bunch of teenagers supposed to take out a evil wizard and his squad of convicted killers with instant kill techniques?  If Voldemort is such an evil threat that has everyone scared shitless, why not do everything in your power to take him out?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2007)

The only thing i was annoyed by was that some of the stuff wasn't explained properly. My brother (non hp fan) went to watch it and he didn't have a clue about what was going on. And the Voldy and Dumby fight should have been longer since it was pure win

And LayZ the reason they're not as good is due to them being kids and the fact that Hogwarts don't teach kids forbidden techniques.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2007)

I didn't just mean the kids, I meant the Order of the Phoenix too?  Are they also handicapped when it comes to spells?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2007)

LayZ said:


> I didn't just mean the kids, I meant the Order of the Phoenix too?  Are they also handicapped when it comes to spells?



To be fair they cut alot of the stuff from the book out, the order pretty much rip most of death eaters, its just Bellatrix whose a complete psycho and tougher than the rest. And Im sure that the Order can't use forbidden techniques either.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 20, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And Im sure that the Order can't use forbidden techniques either.



Well that sucks.  If I was a bettin' man, I'd put my money on the bad guys.  So far Harry is down 2-0 thanks to that instant kill spell.

Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2007)

Well the instant kill spell can be deflected so its not that easy. Don't worry LayZ the order and Harry are pretty tough. The death eaters are just more willing to take risks, they all want to give their lives for voldemort.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought harry potter was ok but I can't take more than four movies of one series because it gets on my nerves.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 21, 2007)

Movie = biggest dissapointment ever

wtf was up with sirius's death, they didn't even bother explaining the portal.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 22, 2007)

Major complaints:

5.  Numerous minor omissions and how long they would have taken to include: Sirius's mother's painting (2-3 minutes), Ron and Hermione being prefects (5 minute intro, 1-2 minutes extra scenes, less than a minute for Dumbledore's explanation), Mrs. Weasley's encounter with the boggart (10 minutes perhaps, but it would have been good to add in), and various others.

4.  Absolutely no Quidditch.

3.  They didn't wrap up the dementor attack with Umbridge admitting that she ordered it.

2.  No howler from Lily, and they didn't explain why Harry was forced to stay at the Dursley's for most of his life.

1.  They completely glazed over the prophecy, *mainly the part that explains why Voldemort wanted to kill Harry in the first place*,  as well as the part about Voldemort sealing his intertwined fate with Harry when he marked him as an equal.  This would have taken...mayhaps 5 minutes of talking?  


Overall, the movie kinda butchered the story.  If they had just extended it by 15 minutes they could have filled the non-reading crowd in on the plot.  Instead they created a film that would leave anyone who hasn't read the book reeling in the dark.  Sure the basic framework is there (Harry is ridiculed by Ministry, goes to hearing, goes to school, crazy bitch interferes, having nightmares, creates Dumbledore's army, bitch takes over, things get out of hand, Harry is tricked, bitch gets pwned, duel in Ministry, Voldemort is uncovered, Dumbledore has usual talk with Harry, end), but much of the story is missing.  

I really don't understand how they managed to shunt the longest book of the series into the shortest movie yet.  Yes, this is the shortest of the Harry Potter movies, running for a mere 138 minutes, compared to the first movie's 152 (and the first book was shorter by about 500 pages?).


----------



## Cuarto-Espada (Jul 22, 2007)

yes...
the movie was kinda DISAPPOINTMENT.


----------



## Toomin (Jul 22, 2007)

*Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix: My Review*

?Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix,? the fifth installment in the popular series, doesn?t quite match up to the excellence of the book by J.K. Rowling, and the problem lies in its running time; it?s much too short to be able to tell the story completely without plot holes or loss of the dramatic weight present in the books. The emotional punches missing from some scenes are due to the much-shortened screenplay, and other scenes are missing entirely. Despite these shortcomings (which are more obvious to readers of the books), the movie contains some excellent acting and has quite an action packed and emotional ending. 
     Like the previous installment, ?Goblet of Fire,? the beginning of ?Phoenix? is rushed and could have been helped with a little more explanation, but Harry is soon reunited with his schoolmates and best friends, Ron Weasley (Rupert Grint) and Hermione Granger (Emma Watson), and with his godfather, Sirius Black (Gary Oldman). Back at Hogwarts, the trio learns that the new Defense Against the Dark Arts teacher is none other then Ministry official Dolores Umbridge (Imelda Staunton, looking and acting the part completely). Umbridge, under orders from her boss, Minister of Magic Cornelius Fudge, quickly begins taking control of the school. ?Educational Decrees? are passed, restricting everything from student clubs to sitting distance between boys and girls. Furious with Umbridge and the government, Harry and his friends form a secret club they name Dumbledore?s Army to teach other students and themselves the defensive spells they need to know to combat Voldemort and his Death Eaters. 
     The trio?Radcliffe, Grint, and Watson?have all improved their acting skills as well. Daniel does a good job at being an insecure and scared teenager (his speech at the first DA meeting is well done), but he still can?t make his character appropriately passionate to save his life. Emma doesn?t overact or whine as much she did before, and Rupert remains the best out of all them, coming across as the most realistic and closest to his character from the book. Unfortunately, the script places him firmly in the sidekick role, so he receives few lines. Alan Rickman, Emma Thompson, Robbie Coltrane, and Maggie Smith all return for quick scenes as their respective teachers (Rickman is especially good as the malignant Professor Snape), and Michael Gambon thankfully plays a calmer and more to-the-book Dumbledore than he did in ?Goblet of Fire.? Other minor characters are fleshed out, particularly Neville Longbottom, who gradually overcomes his bumbling and fear to learn combative spells from Harry, and fights along side him in the end. Ron?s twin brothers Fred and George have a wonderful little scene where they fight back against Umbridge?s tyranny with fireworks and broomsticks. The weakest character is Harry?s crush, Cho Chang (Katie Leung). There is little chemistry between them, and the script throws her away so quickly that the viewer is likely to forget she was even there. Much better is Luna Lovegood (newcomer Evanna Lynnch), a weird, quirky and utterly innocent character who becomes Harry?s friend because, like him, she is also an outcast. One of the most interesting scenes in the movie involves her introducing Harry to some very strange creatures called Thestrals, which look like reptilian, skeletal horses with wings and can only be seen if the person who sees them has also seen death.
     The best part of the movie is Imelda Staunton?s portrayal of Umbridge. She is evil and sadistic with a saccharine coating, hiding and insinuating behind a smiling, simpering, giggling fa?ade. Early in the movie, she gives Harry detention and makes him write lines with a quill that slices into the back of his hand to use his blood as ink. She stands behind him as he writes, and when he gasps for the first time in pain, she smiles slightly, and then sips her tea, reveling in the act of causing pain.     
     The overall impression after seeing ?Order of the Phoenix? is that there could have been more: more characterization, more explanation, and more dialogue. There are many montage-like sequences that leave the viewer wanting to see what happened next (mostly involving meetings of Dumbledore?s Army and Umbridge?s Educational Decrees), and several important plot points in the book lose their dramatic weight simply because not enough time was spent on them. For example, readers of the books will be sorely disappointed in seeing the stunning, final conversation between Harry and Dumbledore in the book reduced to a quiet flashback sequence. Much is lost in the omission, including Harry?s unbearable anguish and anger over the death of someone very close to him and Dumbledore?s revealing of a prophecy about Harry?s fate. Another scene reduced to flashback is Harry?s glimpse into his father?s past via Professor Snape?s memories, and his pained and confused reaction is missing completely. 
     It?s not all bad though. Ron and Hermione?s reaction to Harry?s first kiss is very funny, and his scenes with Luna and Sirius are wonderfully done, straight from the book. Actually, the most touching scene in the movie is between Harry and Sirius, near the end. After Harry discovers the mind connection between himself and Voldemort, he haltingly confesses that he?s been feeling angry with everyone all the time and he?s afraid that along with the mind connection, he may be turning into a bad person. It?s here that the audience is reminded that Harry is no different from any other teenager discovering things about himself and feeling scared about it. This is one of the reasons that Harry is so beloved by his fans; they can relate to him, even if he?s a wizard. ?Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix? is not a great book adaptation, but it is a rather decent movie. Hopefully director David Yates and his screenwriters can do the sixth book justice and create a movie that Harry Potter fans can be truly proud of. 

***1/2 out of *****     or      *** out of ****


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

i didn't really like this movie as much as i did the others, and as usual Harry is a whiny beyotch


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2007)

do you know where your enter button is?


Use it


----------



## xXkLoWnXx (Jul 22, 2007)

I liked that movie


----------



## Toomin (Jul 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> do you know where your enter button is?
> 
> 
> Use it


That's all you have to say? Just because the paragraph indentations are removed by NF's formatting doesn't mean they're not there, look carefully, hm? Geez....



> I liked that movie


I enjoyed it too. I didn't think it was great, but it was good. 



> i didn't really like this movie as much as i did the others, and as usual Harry is a whiny beyotch


Hmm, well everyone's entitled to their own opinion, but I'm guessing you don't read the books or you're not a hard core fan.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 24, 2007)

Harry whines all the time even in the books


----------



## Snow (Jul 24, 2007)

Freija said:


> i didn't really like this movie as much as i did the others, and as usual Harry is a whiny beyotch



Agreed. The movie was rushed- and reading the 7th book really brought to light how many important things they left out.

It's ridiculous how much they discarded. Apparently there was 45 minutes cut out at the last minute, so I'm giving the benefit of the doubt that that might be the 45 minutes that would actually make it a good movie but we'll have to wait till the DVD comes out to back that up.

Really...I was excited about them finishing the series 2 weeks ago but when I saw the movie I resented it other then putting faces to characters.


----------



## Shamandalie (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm a die-hard Potter fan with much experience. So, nowadays, when I watch a Harry Potter movie, I watch it like it has no connection to the original book.

That tactic was quite good when I watched the fifth instalment of the series. I knew they were going to rewrite a lot of things (like in the previous movies), but this time, it was so messed up that the movie's story had almost nothing to do with the original plot. I mean, Cho betraying DA and these other things.

But on the other hand, lets not forget, that the fifth book is the longest in the series, with 766 goddamned pages (UK edition). It was really hard to put in all the important stuff AND make a movie which is enjoyable in itself. I don't think they succeeded, but when it come to criticising, we shouldn't forget this fact.

I really liked the music, the technical solutions and other things. The actors seem to finally learn to act (though I'll never be pleased be Radcliffe, because he is too weak for Harry in my mind). Hermione's character has been f*cked up since the third movie, and it's nothing like the original character from the book, but Watson's playing was much better than in the previous movie (less movement of her eyebrows, for example). Thing that freaked me out is that *Hermione's hair was almost blonde*. Seriously, wtf? Watson has never looked like Hermione (maybe in the first two movies), but HERMIONE AS A BLONDE?! Seriously, that's beyond ridiculous.

As for the movie... the pace was far too fast for me, but it's because of the many things that had to be mentioned in the movie. I really liked when the scenes were changing with the Daily Prophet news, it looked great. But because of the pace, the movie didn't have a mood or feeling _at all_. Unlike the fourth movie.

Yeah. While I could manage to accept the other parts of the movie, the ending was seriously horrible. For instance, Sirius' death was not touching at all. While reading the book, I always cried at that part, but in the movie it was... laughable. Watching him became water-istic. While couldn't they simple do it with a curtain? And Dumbledore's and Voldemort's duel... it was lame, boring, and nothing like what you would expect from the two greatest wizards of all time. And don't even mention that the light of their wands were connected like in the fourth movie with Priori Incantatem, which CAN NOT occur between Voldemort and Dumbledore. Did they even read the book? Well, I know Michael Gambon (Dumbledore) hasn't, but this was obvious, because (especially in the fourth movie), Dumbledore's character was the most f*cked up of all. It's nothing like the real Dumbledore.

And yeah, Harry's speech about "you're weak" was far too cheesy to take it seriously, and the ending was so rushed I wouldn't have realized it was over if David Yates name hadn't appeared on the screen. And after watching this movie, I'm a bit disappointed that he will direct the next one, too.

So, though I didn't expect a big fuss, and it was still disappointment, I kinda still liked it. Luna, Umbridge and Bellatrix were really awesome. The fourth movie was much better, though (and Cedric's death was much more touching than Sirius', though it should be the other way around).

Yeah, and one last thing. When they had to cut out half of the story, why did Harry's and Cho's kiss last for TWO GODDAMNED MINUTES?!?! That shows the creators priority, doesn't it?...


----------



## Snow (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh yeah. I thought Luna was HORRIBLE. I felt like I was watching a Middle School rendition of Harry potter every time she talked. She looked amazing as far as portraying her appearance wise, but when I heard her talk and her very robotic acting I had to run back to my bookshelf to clarify that Luna was indeed not an android in the book.

Everyone else acting wise was amazing though. I liked Umbridge and Bellatrix though. Especially Bellatrix. That overly dramatic and over-enthusiasm in the book was portrayed amazingly and it really help me enjoy the 7th book.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

I liked the movie a lot, sure there were changes but hey its not gonna be perfect, people are crying about it way to much.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2007)

I was just annoyed that they removed alot of the important plot points out. The movie needed to be longer though visually it was one of the best I've seen. And I liked Luna, and more Snape please.


----------



## Saito (Jul 24, 2007)

I loved Luna in the movie thats why I stayed. 
The movie was ok but it was disappointing, as many others have said. The movie skipped alot of the story which means they skipped the best part of almost all HP movies....Quidditch.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 24, 2007)

Quidditch sure doesn't get love in the movies


----------



## kire (Jul 25, 2007)

Though I haven't read the books, I love the movies.  I was really pleased with this one, I found it beautiful as well as full of drama.


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok movie. Not enough Luna Lovegood and Hagrid. Also the magic battle at the end wasn't as cool as I thought it would be. Plus Sirius' death was really lame. :x


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 29, 2007)

ITT people who don't know that the harry potter movies and books are separate universes that function within themselves.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 31, 2007)

If you ask me, they had to change Sirius' death scene.  Had he just been stunned like he was in the book, the movie then had to explain why falling through the veil killed him.  That confused the Hell out of me in the book.  It's much easier to off him with the killing curse, then having him fall through.

Having Cho unwillingly betray the DA saves the hassle of introducing a new character.

Loved Umbridge's character.  The actress did a fantastic job of portraying a woman who is the definition sugar-coated poison.

Considering Ginny's role in the book and the fact that they started to flesh her out in the fourth movie, I was surprised that her role got reduced to a few impressive displays of magic and a few jealous looks towards Harry and Cho.  Especially since she was in nearly every scene in the movie.

One thing that I'm really thankful for is that the movie really toned down the self-righteous assholery that was Harry in the book.  There was so much focus on Harry being a dick that you forgot _why_ his personality changed.  The movie made it clearer that he was acting like that because Voldemort was messing with him through their connection.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2007)

i watched this the other day, the voldemort fight scene was cool.  The battle between the order and the the voldemort minions was alright, too much happening at once, and they appeared out of nowhere, i never like that. 

the acting was good.  

THe movie had stereotypes in it. the weak asian chick getting saved by the white boy...some other shit...


----------



## takuya_kawashi (May 11, 2009)

*i watched it!*

~i watched it--hmm--was it december last year? or january?
it was a bit depressing, but it made me look forward to see the 6th movie~
i already read the seven books and i liked the ending of the story though for me, maybe it is better off without the epilogue...(so that there's still room for fanfictions) anyway..it was really nice!


----------



## Piekage (May 11, 2009)

I'm curious. Why would you bump a two year old thread to talk about a movie you saw a year ago?

Anyway, little things like canon hardly get in the way of fanfic writers.


----------

